

YEC - entrepreneurx

Is YEC (yec.co) worth joining? Any members here?
======
whodges
> generate at least $1 million in annual revenue, or…

That is one of the requirements to see if you qualify to join YEC. I would say
that if you are making 1mil in annual revenue then you are doing good without
YEC

